# power cutting in/out around 3200rpm ?......



## robrandallDPT (Aug 31, 2015)

Forgive me,

I have done some searching but I'm unable to find out my specific issue...

I'm looking into a 2001 6 speed s4, for sale from (what appears to be... from review online) a reputable vw/audi/bmw dealership.. place is pretty small, they do all mechanical work in house.

car has 129k on it and is for sale for 8k.. 
recently had timing belt done, RS4 clutch, coilovers, and exhaust (all at this dealership I believe). I test drive it today and everything seemed.. relatively...tight as a drum. Low speeds and not accelerating quickly everything seemed fine. When I began to peg it (3/4-full throttle) things were great until about 3200rpm, here the power felt like it was being cut, then coming back for a split second, then cut again... over and over.

I obviously didn't continue to do this but it happened twice in 2nd, and twice in 3rd... right around 3000-3200rpm.. 

It felt a lot like a fuel pump issue I had in my B5 passat years back (V6... different i know)

Can anyone shed some light on what this issue may be????? Should I run for the hills????
The dealership is going to look into it for me but they seemed relatively backed up... I appreciate the feedback!!!!


----------



## robrandallDPT (Aug 31, 2015)

So I called the dealer back today, said the issue was with the engine control module.... 

He'll be fixing it this coming week.. does this diagnosis sound correct to you guys?


p.s. any other words of wisdom when test driving/looking this car over for a second time???

-appreciate it


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

Check your EGT's had a similar problem. drive it normally she fine over 3k...


----------

